# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #6



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*Note* We are using a new podcast site called Podomatic. This will be the new home of the podcast.

This week is a doozy! We talked about Clinton and the 2nd Amendment and I got Denton fired up. We also discussed the top 25 things that will disappear once SHTF (we'll be starting a supplemental thread for you to participate in).

Hope you enjoy #6 and thanks for taking the time to listen.

http://elo-inc-200028843.podomatic.com/entry/2016-08-22T23_43_16-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What we were listening to before recording:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Right to vote?

The supreme court made it clear there is no right to vote!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Right to vote?
> 
> The supreme court made it clear there is no right to vote!


They also made it clear the 2nd was two separate rights, 1 to keep arms, 2 to bear arms. "The right to vote is with the barrel of a gun," anything else is just a wish list.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> They also made it clear the 2nd was two separate rights, 1 to keep arms, 2 to bear arms. "The right to vote is with the barrel of a gun," anything else is just a wish list.


Yes! as Ed McMahon would have said.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My head hurts from smacking it during the audio. You guys crack me up! Breathe!!! 

I am very proud of you Denton, keep editing. Sasquatch pushing buttons is fun isn't it.

Did the intro and part of the conversation play twice or is my computer misbehaving?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Slippy needs to run down to the store and buy some self-discipline. If the hairy one and I can self-regulate, so can you!


Hmmmmm?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

you guys are great , I would love to be a guess on the show some time .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> you guys are great , I would love to be a guess on the show some time .


If you have Skype we can probably swing it.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One of these days we'll start producing these things instead of flying by the seat of our pants. Right now, we just get together with an idea or two, connect on Skype, start shooting the breeze and eventually start recording.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just received a PM from a member who didn't feel comfortable with me saying, "...cross the line and "we're gonna' kill you."

First, let me say that my opinions are my own. They do not necessarily reflect those of the owners of www.prepperforums.net, other staff, or other members of this community.

When tyranny comes to render us defenseless and enslaved, do as you see fit. May your chains rest lightly upon you. As far as I am concerned, Sic semper evello mortem tyrannis.

I am not alone. There are many of us, though there are probably more who will quickly lick the boots of their masters. So be it.

May we never come to that day. May they never attempt to cross that line.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

stupid ass work computer wont let me in, access denied, just like the good things in life.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> *Note* We are using a new podcast site called Podomatic. This will be the new home of the podcast.
> 
> This week is a doozy! We talked about Clinton and the 2nd Amendment and I got Denton fired up. We also discussed the top 25 things that will disappear once SHTF (we'll be starting a supplemental thread for you to participate in).
> 
> ...


We need a pic to know for sure if the Jack Booted thug is hairer than a januine Sasquatch. Who knows?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> We need a pic to know for sure if the Jack Booted thug is hairer than a januine Sasquatch. Who knows?


One should be careful of the things he wishes for. I have seen a picture of Denton on another web site, and know without a doubt that some things in life .......... you cannot take back.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> *Note* We are using a new podcast site called Podomatic. This will be the new home of the podcast.
> 
> This week is a doozy! We talked about Clinton and the 2nd Amendment and I got Denton fired up. We also discussed the top 25 things that will disappear once SHTF (we'll be starting a supplemental thread for you to participate in).
> 
> ...


It says page not found... The first five podcast site was easy to get to...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> It says page not found... The first five podcast site was easy to get to...


Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into it.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> It says page not found... The first five podcast site was easy to get to...


All fixed. Let me know if you have any other issues with it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks sasq...


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

LOL I think Sasquatch set Denton up with that clip! 

Clinton is cute? Uh...what? Did I hear that right?

Great list. Just a reminder how much more I have to go!

Thanks for the laughs guys, another great one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> One should be careful of the things he wishes for. I have seen a picture of Denton on another web site, and know without a doubt that some things in life .......... you cannot take back.


Now there's a picture I don't need.


----------

